# White Shepherd, Swiss Shepherd or WGSD?



## RanaRonnie (Apr 2, 2021)

Need to know what this breed is before i take her as my first ever dog. Thank you


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m going to assume that your pup will be from a backyard breeder?

I think it’s impossible to tell for sure. You should ask the breeder what the parents were. Otherwise you may need to get a DNA test thing to know for sure.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No one can know just from looking, sorry.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have no idea what mix she is. Very pretty though!


----------



## RanaRonnie (Apr 2, 2021)

SuperAndre said:


> I’m going to assume that your pup will be from a backyard breeder?
> 
> I think it’s impossible to tell for sure. You should ask the breeder what the parents were. Otherwise you may need to get a DNA test thing to know for sure.


Yes he says she is a puppy from german shepherd dog her other siblings are brown or black. She is 3 months old right now.


----------



## RanaRonnie (Apr 2, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> No one can know just from looking, sorry.


I am being told that its swiss Shepherd but its parents are German shepherds so thats why i am asking to confirm that the breeder is not lying to me. I have no knowledge about dogs thats why i am confused.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Genetically all 3 are the same thing although they are starting to look different because people are breeding to a different standard and physical goal with the 3. 

If the breeder is telling you the truth, then this would basically be a white German shepherd. If the parents are colored shepherds then they presumably were bred to GSD standard but both must carry white to be able to produce a white puppy (if they are not white). I think I’ve got that right as far as color genetics.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

RanaRonnie said:


> Yes he says she is a puppy from german shepherd dog her other siblings are brown or black. She is 3 months old right now.


oh the siblings are brown or black not the parents...

So I think this could occur if a white dog bred to a Black and Tan who carried white, or two Black and Tans carrying white.

OR it’s just a mutt


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Doesn't look full bred to me but I couldn't tell ya with what. The legs look a tad short to me? And the tail as well. Maybe mixed with something smaller. Super super cute though.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

RanaRonnie said:


> I am being told that its swiss Shepherd but its parents are German shepherds so thats why i am asking to confirm that the breeder is not lying to me. I have no knowledge about dogs thats why i am confused.


Both black/tan parents would have to carry for white to produce it in a litter, so it's possible that this puppy is a GSD but no, it's not a WSS. If the breeder is telling you it's a WSS they lack knowledge in breeds/breeding. 

What country are you in?


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

you should be less concerned with the dog's breeding and more concerned with the companion the dog will be for you. Looks like a happy dog who would love a loving home. Can you give him that? I doubt anyone here judges an owner by the dog's appearance.


----------



## RanaRonnie (Apr 2, 2021)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Genetically all 3 are the same thing although they are starting to look different because people are breeding to a different standard and physical goal with the 3.
> 
> If the breeder is telling you the truth, then this would basically be a white German shepherd. If the parents are colored shepherds then they presumably were bred to GSD standard but both must carry white to be able to produce a white puppy (if they are not white). I think I’ve got that right as far as color genetics.


Breeder himself doesn't know what the breed is. In the Pictures posted above a leg of brown puppy can be seen its the other sibling and this one is the only one that came out white. Thats why i am very


Thecowboysgirl said:


> Genetically all 3 are the same thing although they are starting to look different because people are breeding to a different standard and physical goal with the 3.
> 
> If the breeder is telling you the truth, then this would basically be a white German shepherd. If the parents are colored shepherds then they presumably were bred to GSD standard but both must carry white to be able to produce a white puppy (if they are not white). I think I’ve got that right as far as color genetics.


So i am being told that it is a puppy from female Alsatian and Male German Shepherd and she was taken away by someone right at its birth. She then went to one house then some other house and then ended up to this breeder. Who isn't a breeder but actually my friend. We Are being told now that the parents were Alsatian and German Shepherd.


----------



## RanaRonnie (Apr 2, 2021)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> oh the siblings are brown or black not the parents...
> 
> So I think this could occur if a white dog bred to a Black and Tan who carried white, or two Black and Tans carrying white.
> 
> OR it’s just a mutt


Yes in one of the pictures above there is leg of its sibling. They were 4 in total 3 of them are brownish and this one is white no one knows why this is the case.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Alsatian is the exact same thing as German Shepherd.


----------



## RanaRonnie (Apr 2, 2021)

Cat Mom Adopts German Boy said:


> Doesn't look full bred to me but I couldn't tell ya with what. The legs look a tad short to me? And the tail as well. Maybe mixed with something smaller. Super super cute though.





Whiteshepherds said:


> Both black/tan parents would have to carry for white to produce it in a litter, so it's possible that this puppy is a GSD but no, it's not a WSS. If the breeder is telling you it's a WSS they lack knowledge in breeds/breeding.
> 
> What country are you in?


I am from Pakistan. Anyways whatever it is I'm going to tell everyone that its White german shepherd.


----------



## RanaRonnie (Apr 2, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Alsatian is the exact same thing as German Shepherd.


This is getting interesting now. Actually in Pakistan people gifts things to you as gifts to show affection towards you, This pup is infact a gift to me. I called him breeder because i wanted to know exactly what this breed is actually breeder is close friend of mine and no one gifts bad stuffs be it whatever. Someone gave it to him telling him its Swiss Shepherd and whatever he said i had to believe but my mind is not at peace. This puppy moved around 3 places in 3 months with one of its sibling and now ill be keeping her not the brown one. One thing has been confirmed that the parents were Alsatian and GSD and these pups have no paperwork or bloodline. Can i believe that i got something very rare? This must be very rare dog then? As his siblings are black/brown and yes the parents might have the gene but I don't know about them thats why.... 

Btw i named her IRIS she is coming today ❤


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She’s not rare, she’s white. As she gets older, if you post more pictures, we can give you better guesses as to what she is. Since you aren’t sure, train her as if she is a German Shepherd. You will not be disappointed with the results no matter what breed she is.

Her paws look small for a purebred German Shepherd.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Great name for a dog. I think you're right to tell people she's a GSD that's white. Sounds like she's going to have a good home with you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is some information for you:









5 Common Questions About The White German Shepherd - Animalso


The White German Shepherd is a type of German Shepherd characterized by the white coat originating from Germany and later on bred in the United States. It's a




animalso.com


----------



## DougnLuna (Apr 3, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> you should be less concerned with the dog's breeding and more concerned with the companion the dog will be for you. Looks like a happy dog who would love a loving home. Can you give him that? I doubt anyone here judges an owner by the dog's appearance.


I agree. I did not choose any of my last 5 dogs or my next/new one. It's a dog. a good dog. that's all I need to know.😁


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

Its a very pretty puppy with a sweet expression on her face. I really like it. I too think it will not reach the size of a GSD but who cares?


----------

